# GA-78LMT-USB3 vs GA-78LMT-USB3 R2



## mcmikemo (Mar 12, 2018)

So what's the difference between the GA-78LMT-USB3 and GA-78LMT-USB3 R2 motherboards? (I'm replacing a fried GA-78LMT-USB3)


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 12, 2018)

Probably just a newer hardware revision.


----------



## beers (Mar 12, 2018)

The tool on their website helps:

https://www.gigabyte.com/Comparison/Result/2?pids=5195,6475


----------

